# Silverleaf Hill Country



## abbekit (Dec 7, 2008)

I put a 6/6 unit on hold assuming it is a Presidential but it has a Sunday check in so does anyone know what type of unit that would be?

Also RCI info says there is construction going on until the end of the year.  Is it going on near the Presidential units (or is there an area to request to be away from any construction noise)?

Thanks!


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 7, 2008)

6/6 should be the Presidentials.  I know Saturday checkins are across the Highway so the Sunday checkins might also be.  The newer Presidentials are across the highway.  Construction would be across there too if there is any going on.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 7, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> 6/6 should be the Presidentials.  I know Saturday checkins are across the Highway so the Sunday checkins might also be.  The newer Presidentials are across the highway.  Construction would be across there too if there is any going on.




Several years ago we stayed in a 6/4 lodge style unit across the highway (only a few of those had been built at the time).  Is that area where the new Presidentials are located?  Is there any view from those units?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2008)

The 6/6 have to be either Presidential or the 2 BR side of the Ambassadors. 

We just stayed in a 3BR Ambassador this past weekend.  Although the units are large, I do not like the fact that they are right up against the main road and traffic bothered me.

There are Presidentials or Ambassadors that check in Fri/Sat/Sun so that is not an indication. Mainly Fri checkins are the lakefront Presidentials, Sat and Sun are primarily across the Hwy from the main resort.

There are views from Presidential buildings 49, 50 and 51 have views, These are the buildings across the hwy.  The lakefront presidentals are buildings 46 and 47.  These have unobstructed views.  Only building 48 is the issue, it only has views if you hang out over your balcony and face left. All of the Ambassadors that exist now have views except for the ground floor units, you face a 10 ft fence.  When the 2nd Ambsd building is completed, the bottom 3 floors will likely have obstructed views, but that building just has a slab and elevator shaft at this point in time.


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 8, 2008)

abbekit said:


> Several years ago we stayed in a 6/4 lodge style unit across the highway (only a few of those had been built at the time).  Is that area where the new Presidentials are located?  Is there any view from those units?



Yes, you got it right.  That's the area.  It's been a while since we have been up there too.


----------



## abbekit (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Sandy and Hop.  This information helps.  

We may change our minds and go to Galveston or Piney Shores but need to go somewhere in January to use up an expiring RCI week and want to take the dog.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 8, 2008)

Hill Country will stop allowing dogs at some point in the future, soon I understand.  I don't know what prompted this decision, but it seems to be the only Silverleaf location do switch policy.  

I took the dogs this past weekend, but I think by the end of the year the dogs are NO LONGER ALLOWED. Bummer.


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 9, 2008)

*Hill Country*

  We are headed there tomorrow.  I will see if I can get some information and also a new resort layout map to show were the buildings are.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2008)

Happytravels said:


> We are headed there tomorrow.  I will see if I can get some information and also a new resort layout map to show were the buildings are.




I have the resort layout map.  If I get a chance in the next few days I will scan it and post it.

Sandy


----------



## abbekit (Dec 9, 2008)

Happytravels said:


> We are headed there tomorrow.  I will see if I can get some information and also a new resort layout map to show were the buildings are.



Would you mind asking about the dog policy and posting the info?  The only reason I choose Silverleaf resorts is that they accept pets.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 9, 2008)

I know for a fact that Silverleaf Hill Country will stop accepting pets, what I don't know if the exact date, but it is soon.  If you have bookings for next year expect no pets.  I asked about bookings for next year and I was told NO.

My guess it is the end of the year.  So checking in Week 1 will be NO pets.  I think there problem is that they can't say Jan 1 as people might be mid stay when that date occurs.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 11, 2008)

I've scanned the document but it is too large to store as an attachment.  What do I do now?  If there someone I can send it to so that they may add it to the review sections.

Someone please advise.

It is a PDF file and is 587K.


----------

